# Something I tried tonight



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

On my trip to Utah I made several large panoramas. One of them would print out to about 10 feet wide. They are all done with HDR 3 exposures per picture then stitched. Then brought into Vegas and using the panning controls made into a movie. Used the Cineform Codec on its high levels so the color is pretty true to the original pics. Still working on a longer version as I have a few of these to put together in a longer vid.






Griz


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Very nice. Good work.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Thanks Dave*

Do you work in the Chemical plants Dave? My brother worked at Monsanto for years. Now he's in Saudi on a project.

Worked on a longer version last night. This has 4 different panorama's in it.






The last pano needs work. Didn't have the patience to wait any longer I wanted to see this stuff.

Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Different technique*

This time I used a couple of trial versions of pro stitching software to redo one panorama and do another one from my stash of pics. The seams on these look a lot better to me. Although I did use tif's this time instead of Jpg's as these pro stitchers allowed you to use tif or even raw and output in raw.






Think I need to redo all of them with this stitcher and using the tif's out put in raw. I think that will look the best. This one program I looked at is pretty sweet. You turn this puppy loose on a directory full of images and it will find any HDR or Panoramas and put them together for you automatically. About 200 bucks though but its very professional. Kolor Autopan Pro 2.6. These were done with Photoshop essentials to do the tif then GigaPan Stitch which is much less than Kolor then back into Photoshop for final color correcting and levels. Pop the resulting panorama into your favorite video editor (most even the cheapest have panning automation ) Stretch out the time to match your music and set a keyframe at the beginning and end of your pan. The software will figure out the rest. I used Sony Vegas 11 Pro. I used the 10 bit Cineform codec to master the video using 4:4:4 color and its filmscan2 mode Demosaic type AdvDetail2. Then used TMPGEnc Video Mastering Works 5 to make that into MP4 using its cuda codecs.

Griz

Griz


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

Griz,

I did my time (35 years) on the oil side. I did have several inlaws/outlaws work for Monsanto though.

I'm really enjoying your videos. The cello and penny whistle soothes my soul. I've lost most of my hearing from the effects of high noise in the refinery. But as my hearing fades into the inaudible sunset, I'll listen to Celtic music and smile.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*You might have met my brother*

My brother moved from DFW down to Galveston when he was pretty young. Worked at Monsanto till they shut down. I've been making video for the r/c guys for a few years now. Trying to learn how to integrate the shots from the camera. Learned a ton doing it too. If I use a 4K timeline things look much better. Then I only have to resize (shrink) things once during render. I filled a decent sized disk doing those experiments  I just finished one of the 3-d drive's last night. Its the best of the driving. You have to drive both ways on each road to see all the scenery its different. This is coming back from Dead Horse point. I use the crosseyed method when I watch it to see the 3-d. They put a couple dots up there to help you get focused and its real color not cyan red or whatever. You can also use that red 3d button to see just left or right eye. I don't make them full 1080 causes too many rebuffers. My wife loves them she says they get her ready for sleeping they are relaxing to her. Just bought Lightroom 4 and I'm redoing all my pics. They dropped the price so I could afford it. Its a lot like the program I had for astrophotography so I am putting out good stuff right off. Here is a link to a nice large view http://www.promofo-racing.org/Photos/IMG_0195.jpg










All my vids are on youtube. youtube.com/griz11. Check them out.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Great looking shot.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*I'm loving Lightroom 4*

I have a similar program for video. Only messes with the metadata. Its called Firstlight. Once I started playing with Lr and realized this my learning curve is flattening out nicely. I was just using essentials before auto color balance etc. Now they are much closer to the real deal color wise. I like the feature in LR where you hold down the alt/option key while adjusting the black and white sliders. The screen inverts and you adjust until you just see things starting to pop up on the screen. Sure speeds things up. Found a plug in that does the image fusion really nicely all within Lr as well. LR/Enfuse. All I'm going for with the HDR type pics is more detail I only use 1/3 stop instead of 1 to 2 stops. But the program I had for doing the fusion made things a bit too surreal for my tastes. Enfuse is a donate type program. Nothing I buy is expensive when you are squeezing pennies into foil anyways there isn't much left 





































Griz


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*One more*










Griz


----------

